# Overclocking Graphics + Cpu



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I am looking to overclock my cou and graphics card! I have a AMD ATthlon 64 3000+ 1.8GHz core, 9x multiplier, 200mhz bus speed, 512 kb l2 cache.

1280mb DDR Ram (200mhz dram frequency)(Kingston- 1gb, Micron- 256mb)
Windows XP Pro- SP3 AND An ATI XPress 200 mobo.


Please tell me what program(s) to use, what temperatures are safe, and anything else which would help. Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what are the current temps?
thta ati 200 can overclock my old board had one


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

I used pc wizard 2008 and it says processor 27 C, GPU 47 C and HD 31 C, and voltage cpu = 26.8 C and nvidia ntune says: 47 C for my gpu (this is under 20% load). I will now run a few things and see how the temps are!


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

The gpu never got over 50 c during a 2 hour stress test and most other temps maxed at about 48 C, hd stayed at 27 C but speed fan recorded temp 2 as 74 C and core as 38 and anohter core as 50C!


----------

